# motion activated sound effects?????



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

The way to do this would be to use a motion sensor to trigger a Cowlacious Chipcorder board. Basically, using a audio recorder board, you put the sound effect onto an ISD chipcorder, mount it onto the aforementioned Cowlacious board, and hook the board up to some PC speakers and a PIR motion detector and it'll do exactly what you're looking for.

That may be a bit pricier than what you're looking for though. It will do exactly what you want though.


----------



## hauntedhonda (Jun 12, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> The way to do this would be to use a motion sensor to trigger a Cowlacious Chipcorder board. Basically, using a audio recorder board, you put the sound effect onto an ISD chipcorder, mount it onto the aforementioned Cowlacious board, and hook the board up to some PC speakers and a PIR motion detector and it'll do exactly what you're looking for.
> 
> That may be a bit pricier than what you're looking for though. It will do exactly what you want though.



Ok. This is a little beyond my norm so let me see if I get this right.

is THIS *ALL* I need??? (not including the speakers and power)









I hate to ask this, but is ther ea way you (or someone) could make a step by step on how to use this. THe price is not a problem. (cheaper then I would have guessed)

I just dont want to buy something and find out I need another part thats $500 to make it work.


Thanks


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

That's not all you need. You need that circuit, one of the sound chips that mounts on to it, a pair of powered PC speakers and a motion sensor. I've never used the cowlacious board myself, I have built similar items from scratch. I would imagine someone here with experience with this board could whip up a better how-to than I could.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Honestly, in my opinion, if all you're doing is playing a crow sound, you could record the sound with a few seconds of silence in between "Caws!" and just have it loop over and over. Less hassle than trying to have a motion sensor involved.


----------



## hauntedhonda (Jun 12, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Honestly, in my opinion, if all you're doing is playing a crow sound, you could record the sound with a few seconds of silence in between "Caws!" and just have it loop over and over. Less hassle than trying to have a motion sensor involved.



Well. I'll also have a prop like the casket in Disney's Haunted mansion in the conservatory, and the same sound effect, "let me out...". I don't want that running ALL NIGHT LONG.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

If it's a simple sound.....use a loop cassette and a tape player. You can or should be able to get both for under $5.00. RS will have the loop cassette for around 3 or 4 dollars and if you don't have a cassette player you will be able to get one at any thrift store...probably around 1 buck.

Push the play button down and plug it up to your motion detector. When someone walks in front of the detector....Your Crow will crow.

If your cassette player has a mic jack, you can record the sound straight from your PC. If not you can hold the recorder up to the speakers.

Simple, cheap, easy and will work....what more could you ask for


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

You could always have the sound playing over and over and have the connections to the speakers on a switch. Throw the switch, and then the speakers work!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Couldn't you just hook the motion sensor to a relay that triggers one of those 20 second Radio Shack sound modules with your crow sound on it?
Or some similar setup?
Electronic Goldmine still has PIR sensors in stock for $6.00. I've bought 3 of them and they work great!


----------



## hauntedhonda (Jun 12, 2006)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Couldn't you just hook the motion sensor to a relay that triggers one of those 20 second Radio Shack sound modules with your crow sound on it?
> Or some similar setup?
> Electronic Goldmine still has PIR sensors in stock for $6.00. I've bought 3 of them and they work great!


Not sure what your talking about "sound modules". do you have a link or something?

Thanks


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Hauntedhonda, 
There is a thread  on here about this very same thing. Through that thread, I found these little black boxes on Ebay, with one minute recording chips, and they're great. While waiting for Halloween, I am using one to tell the dog to get down from the couch while I'm gone. It was funny to see her the first time.
Their only drawback is they don't work too well in the dark, but in that thread there is a hack.
This is a multiple auction, so you can place your bid for several. Right now they're at $5 each.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...+module&kw=recording+module&parentPage=search
I use several of these in my haunt, very easy to use and very inexpensive. Also easy to modify. I remove the included speaker, which is also the microphone, and attach those wires to a 1/8" phone jack. It can then be plugged in directly to the sound card of your computer for recording. for playback use computer speakers available for $3 at most garage sales. You will also need a stereo to mono adapter available at RS. There is also a good how-to in the monster page.
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I like using those 20 sec. RS boards, too. RS closed a couple of stores locally, and I got three for 50% off. I attach them to a hacked $6 PIR/relay for sound on demand. Here's a link to the PIR hack.
http://www.thefrighteners.com/Gary's .htm
There's a timer board how-to, as well.


----------



## hauntedhonda (Jun 12, 2006)

I think I had decided to just build a master contorl box for all my props. I will install 2 portable CD players (disc mans) and run the speaker wire from ther to the speakers mounted in each prop.


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so glad I found this forum. I'm an avid halloween enthusiast and a member of IAHA.

I have been researching a simple motion activated sound device for several years. Unfortunately, I haven't come up with anything yet that didn't involve canibalising two or more other products. I'm certain that - as I was with fake flicker candles - that the first person to come up with such a device (that works in the dark) will be a laughing all the way to the bank.

Until then, I have discovered - from this page - Winbond. I am pretty sure I can get the playback to trigger using a motion sensor hack I found for x10's EagleEye motion sensor. And yep, they work in the dark really well. I use them now to fire off pneumatic jumpers. They are a bit lackluster without sound though.

Thanks all guys. I hope to post my findings soon.

mr.smith


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

DaveintheGrave 
Thanks for the link to the PIR.... always looking for these things!!! I also purchase the 433MHz Remote Control Kit. Hopefully these will work out okay too.

Again, thanks for the link to these things...

graveyardmadness


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

honda,
three years ago i tried this for some tombstones.... failed. what I cam up with was let it play... what i ended up doing was not making one line "let me out" but a handfull, including scratching and long pauses between voices and scratching. then turned it down real low, so that only people standing next to it would hear it. heck, if someone was in a box, would they be sitting around waiting for someone to stop by or calling all the time.... read the text below in your best paniced sweet girls voice... put lots of breath between words. 

Help me... please.... (scratch scratch)... someone... help... get me out....(scratch scratch).... i'm scared... please get me out..... (scratch scratch)..... anyone there? (scratch scratch) please someone... help me.... (scratch scratch) anyone? (scratch scratch) hello... is there anyone there?... (scratch scratch)

Then hid the speakers behind the tombstone... the effect was killer.. I watch people walk by... stop, back track and then investigate. 

I have read about layered lighting, i have been doing this with sound (8 to 10 tracks)... outcome has been outstanding!


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102855
http://www.deviousconcoctions.iwarp.com/sound.html
http://home.rica.net/jimk/projects/ds/index.htm
http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=35&pos=22
interface relay= http://www.hauntmasterproducts.com/12.html
battery eliminator= http://www.hauntmasterproducts.com/13.html


----------

